# Seiko 4205 Mid Size Diver - Worth Repairing?



## Teuchter (Oct 6, 2006)

Hi,

first post on here. I'm not too serious a watch collector but do like the things and have a couple of Citizen Eco-drives, a battered old Vostok Amphibian (which sparked my interest in automatic watches) and have just acquired a 1986 Seiko 4205 mid size diver watch (37mm across the bezel, 150m water resist with black face and dial on a Seiko plastic dive strap).

It was fairly cheap on ebay (Â£27 all in including postage) and cosmetically it's in excellent condition (apart from fairly ineffective lume on hands and dial). Unfortunately the movement seems desperately in need of a service.

It works if manually wound and holds fair time though it gains a couple of minutes a day however it doesn't seem to power well off normal wrist movement and will grind to a halt eventually even if worn. Giving it a good shake will drive it for maybe 20 seconds before it stops again.

This is a cheap watch which I bought as a daily beater to replace my Vostok and while I do really like the watch, I'd rather not spend a lot of money refurbishing it if it's just going to be a case of throwing good money after bad.

Would it be worthwhile getting it serviced or is that just likely to open up an expensive can of worms?

I suppose after that the next question would be where should I get it done - I'm based in Glasgow.

Cheers,

Pete.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Welcome to the forum Pete, given what you paid for it you are probably just as well getting another one rather than spending Â£30 - Â£50 getting it serviced!

It could be a number of things and would need a repairer to look at it.

I have used www.watchdoctors.co.uk before found them to be OK.

I am sure there will be a Seiko expert along at some point who might be able to help.


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Teuchter said:


> I suppose after that the next question would be where should I get it done - I'm based in Glasgow.


Hi Pete

I have no technical knowledge whatsoever but i can tackle the last part of your question?

You could try Martins of Glasgow who are on Maryhill Road. I have no experience of their watch repairs but have a friend who is happy to buy stuff from them. Also my Dad uses them for trophy engraving and clock repairs. Worth a chat with them anyway.

I think there is also a place in the Argyle Arcade.

Good Luck


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Pete,

They're cracking watches. There use to be a good watchmaker from Leicester, Not sure of his new details, Jason or someone would probably know. I would think Â£30 would cover the service, one idea would be to look for a Ladies dress watch with the 4205 would probably only cost you Â£5-10.

You could always resell the watch as they do sell reasonably well.

Regs

Bry



Robert said:


> Teuchter said:
> 
> 
> > I suppose after that the next question would be where should I get it done - I'm based in Glasgow.
> ...


----------



## Teuchter (Oct 6, 2006)

Thanks for all the replies, guys. I think I'll take the watch over to Martin's for a look sometime. I can handle spending Â£30 or so if it gets me a reliable watch at the end of it. If it'll work out much more than that then the idea of trying to get a cheaper working watch with the same movement as a donor is a good one. I may even be tempted to open the back up myself for a go, with the thinking that I've little to lose if it goes pear shaped!

Pete.


----------

